# Mixing torts



## samstar (May 4, 2010)

I know that Stars cannot be mixed with other torts or should not be mixed at least, however I know of someone who keeps his Stars and Radiated in the same enclosure. He has had them for 3-4 years already with no problems. 
On the other hand I have read that Stars are vulnerable to diseases that other torts carry. I would like to hear what everyone has to say on this subject. How is it that this person I know house them together with no issues? Has he just been lucky? Can Stars be mixed only with certain torts. 

Moderators:If I am posting in the wrong section, please move this thread but I feel this is debateble.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2010)

In my opinion, 3-4 years isn't a long enough time period to know whether or not there is something wrong. Tortoises take a long time to show disease or illness.


----------



## samstar (May 5, 2010)

emysemys said:


> In my opinion, 3-4 years isn't a long enough time period to know whether or not there is something wrong. Tortoises take a long time to show disease or illness.



That sure is long


----------



## TortieLuver (May 5, 2010)

I can't speak about Stars, but have done quite a bit of research on tortoises myself and have learned that it is not best to put different species of tortoises together due to the disease/illness factor. This is a debatable topic by far, and there was just a thread posted on this topic as well. Someone wrote that even though they wouldn't do it and there's not a lot of research out there, most tortoises these days are captive bred and don't carry the diseases that they would in the wild, therefore, perhaps not so much a problem..as long as they are about the same size and no chance of tipping one another over. Personally, I would never mix, but I have seen many tortoises advertised and alongside them is another species of tort. Perhaps someone else will comment that has stars and radiated. Good luck.


----------



## Tom (May 5, 2010)

Its a risk. That's all. The sky won't fall the minute your star and radiated touch the ground in the same pen, but they MIGHT catch a fatal disease or parasite from one another. Also because different species communicate and behave differently, a lot of stress can be induced, not to mention outright, obvious attacks and bullying. Said stress can hamper the immune system and leave them more susceptible to disease and or parasites. Do some people get away with it for a while? Yes. Would I ever play "Russian Roulette" with my tortoises? No. Our captive torts can survive a lot, but it just makes sense to me to not make it any harder on them.


----------



## -EJ (May 9, 2010)

Is 15 years long enough... more in the case of keepers I've spoken with.

I know we've been here before...



emysemys said:


> In my opinion, 3-4 years isn't a long enough time period to know whether or not there is something wrong. Tortoises take a long time to show disease or illness.




The research you've done has a common root... or so I'll bet. Follow that research and you will find that common root. To do this you need to find the reference that all the different sources formed their opinion from.





TortieLuver said:


> I can't speak about Stars, but have done quite a bit of research on tortoises myself and have learned that it is not best to put different species of tortoises together due to the disease/illness factor. This is a debatable topic by far, and there was just a thread posted on this topic as well. Someone wrote that even though they wouldn't do it and there's not a lot of research out there, most tortoises these days are captive bred and don't carry the diseases that they would in the wild, therefore, perhaps not so much a problem..as long as they are about the same size and no chance of tipping one another over. Personally, I would never mix, but I have seen many tortoises advertised and alongside them is another species of tort. Perhaps someone else will comment that has stars and radiated. Good luck.


----------

